
Show HN: PJON website - gioscarab
http://www.pjon.org/
======
woah
Nice website, beautiful illustrations, I'm wondering where the protocol fits
in with the standard OSI model. It looks like layer 1 or 2, but optimized for
constrained hardware? What's the purpose?

~~~
gioscarab
Ciao woah, thank you for your feedback. The protocol is now in its 0.3 release
so is now under development, but it is structured in a 2 layer model, with
Strategies or Data link layer and PJON protocol layer or in OSI protocol and
transport layer. It is optimized to be extensible, configuration driven and
with a low overhead. If you are interested in the protocol specification take
a look to the latest (0.3)
[https://github.com/gioblu/PJON/blob/master/specification/PJO...](https://github.com/gioblu/PJON/blob/master/specification/PJON-
protocol-specification-v0.3.md)

------
joshu
Are there libraries for any RTOSes?

~~~
gioscarab
Ciao PJON has been implemented in python [https://github.com/Girgitt/PJON-
python](https://github.com/Girgitt/PJON-python) by the github user Gitgitt

------
gioscarab
Do you like it?

